# String loop vs release rope



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

In your opinion which is better string Loop or a release with the release rope
that goes around the string and fits at the bottom of the nock, For my self
I perfer the release rope, I have never found that the string loop has an advanage over the release rope, Please give opinions with facts.


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*Loop*

In my opinion, there really isn't any difference in terms of the shot, but the loop is easier to hook up. I've shot my Carter Atension both ways and, other than needing to adjust the release differently the shot was the same.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*string loop*

 I think the string loop is better, because it puts your release directly behind your arrow. And this make it easyer for release arm to be in line with your arrow and achive good form. Just my two cents. Frydaddy


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

My experience - just switcing over to a release rope for the first time in September - is that the back tension release I use it with - the Mag Micro III - is much faster and in my opinion smoother operating with the release rope. Other than that, it seems like you could do most anything with D-loop length that you could do with a release rope if you were willing to live with the weight on the string.

I am not sure what way I am going to shoot this year. right now it is release rope


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Loop vs. rope*

There have been tests done on a Hooter Shooter to determine exactly that! The groups are tighter with a d-loop! There is no pressure on the arrow at all and as stated earlier, the release is directly behind the arrow. This test has been done several times with the same results. Granted, it is not a hugh difference but for target shooters looking for that extra bit of accuracy, every little bit helps! And, while we are not Hooter Shooters, when you add a human to the equation, the test difference in the loop vs. rope, grew quite a bit! So, I hope this helps! God bless, Todd

P.S. Different nock choices made a big differences while shooting a release with a rope! Some nocks created much better groups than others under the same conditions! With the loop, nocks were not as critical!! So experiment, no matter which you choose, loop or rope!


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I enjoy the ease at which I can get my peep to alighn. The loop is worth trying just for that.

RT


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

With a hinge style BT release, I always preferred a release rope to a string loop...it may just have been how I learned and all, but I never felt like I executed the shot as well with a d-loop. 

With a carter or other trigger release (even shot with BT), as long as you tie a knot under the nock and aren't sliding the release rope directly against it, I never felt like it really mattered one way or another...so I took the loop off to get the extra speed...

I am now shooting an evolution, so I don't really have a choice, but I do like that the loop will pull my peep to my eye for me. Saves the hassle of getting it just right initially...just MHO


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*d-loop vs release loop*

In a field rnd all is shot out doors. If you are grouping well, you will notice differances with the humidity, so you may change for morning conditions, then chase it all day as it dries out. Something to think about before you take that perfect indoor setup outside into the fog. -doyle-


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

I shoot a rope release, I tried the d loop for a while but I didn't notice any significant change so I went back to a rope on my release. I really don't have any problems with peep alignment.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I don't think it matters provided that you pay attention to nock fit and use both upper and lower nocking points with the release rope.

If using a string loop, the loop must be tuned for the amount of downward pressure on the rest that gives you the best groups. This is done with varying widths of serving spacer between the bottom of the nock and the lower loop tie off.

The main thing here is that you do not want the arrow to apply zero downward pressure on the rest.


----------

